# Arena heating



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I have never ridden in a heated arena (I don't think) but, if I owned a large barn with a heated arena you can bet the boarders wouldn't be allowed to operate the heater. Barn staff and possibly trainers (depends on how many are in the barn) would be the only ones I'd allow to touch it. Running those are expensive and allowing anyone to adjust the heat could cause other issues as well, like boarders complaining that so-and-so turns the heat up too much and it makes their horse sweat, etc..


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Something best left to the BO or staff - some boarders might be responsible but plenty aren't so having one clear rule for all is the best way to go


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

TessaMay, with the arena heaters I saw, there was no option to change the temperature (at least at arena level), just on/off. So at least that wouldn't be a reason for arguments.
Here on the prairies, we have long, harsh winters, and the only way really to get some consistent riding in winter is with an indoor arena. The weather is just too unpredictable. The barn is heated and many of the competitive horses are clipped, so riding at -30C (~-20F) isn't really an option. 
So if only the staff and BO can operate the heater, people are essentially confined to riding during lesson hours, since that is when someone is on the premises.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Than talk to your BO/BM about the problems you're having. If it makes it so you can't ride in the arena than there is an issue.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

IMO it should absolutely be left to the BO and staff (under the direction of the BO). The general public isn't mature enough to handle such responsibilities :wink: An indoor arena is a HUGE area to heat, and that heat will be pretty pricey for the BO! Jane will come in, decide that it's too chilly for her liking, and crank the heat up. It'll probably be pretty pleasant for her by the time she's leaving, so she won't think anything of it. Lisa comes in a few hours later to ride, and it's hotter than the Sahara desert in there. Meanwhile, the BO is stuck paying for that extra heat. 

I agree with regulating the heat so that the arena stays above a certain temperature, as determined by the BO. Only the BO is allowed to touch the thermostat, or her employees as she dictates. You're paying for that feature, but you're not the one paying for an excessive amount of heat used. This, of course, assumes that there are employees present a fair amount of the time. 

Lights seem to be a bit of a different situation. You can ride when you're cold, within reason. If it's pitch black in your riding space then it's just plain unsafe. All of the barns where I've been had lighted covered arenas, and boarders were allowed to use them. You also got a butt chewing if you didn't turn them off as you were leaving the arena. NOT you arrive at the barn, turn the arena lights on, take your sweet time tacking up, ride, untack, put everything away, THEN turn the lights off. Turn them on as you're entering the arena, and turn them off as you're leaving. My current barn has a huge covered arena with three sets of lights. We're absolutely welcome to use them, but I was instructed to only turn on the sets I need while I'm riding. If the BO sees you riding circles on the left side of the arena for your whole ride when all of the lights are on you'll get a talking to. If you're using the entire arena, then by all means do so. 

All of that said, I've never boarded at a facility with a heated arena or lived in an area where such a feature was really necessary. So, I guess I'm not really one to talk, but that's how it would work if I ran a barn. I guess my logic is that a heated arena isn't designed so that everyone will be completely comfortable in a short sleeved shirt. It's there so that your fingers and toes don't fall off when it's -20* outside and you want to ride. Heating it to a tolerable temperature doesn't mean that every whiney boarder is comfortable!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

My default answer is always: "Speak to your BO with any concerns." Perhaps they'll work with you on an individual basis - you won't know unless you ask 

If I owned a heat-able arena, I would absolutely want control over when/how it was used! Creating a schedule with one individual, however, would let me know who to blame if the heat was left on when it shouldn't be, and I could then address the issue with that one person rather than punishing everyone.

Alternately, schedule your rides immediately after lessons, and take advantage of the remaining warmth!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Any of the heated barns I boarded at in Calgary it was all controlled by the barn owners/managers and the trainers. The boarders had no control over the heaters. The barn heaters were on all the time and the arena heaters were turned on in the morning when the barn opened and turned off in the evening when the barn closed.

Never had any issues. I don't know where you are boarding in Calgary but just about all the heated show barns were like that when I lived there.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you pay much extra board for a place with a heated arena?


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I am not really upset either way - just wondering if things work differently at other barns.
As for "do you pay much extra board?" - yes, somewhere in the vicinity of $200-300 per month more than at a place with just an outdoor arena.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I am a boarder and can turn the heat on- It is on a 20 minute timer. Over the last few years I have rarely touched the heat, the indoor is well insulated and if the sun is out it is typically above freezing. I dress warmer and I find that my horse does not get as warm and sweaty making it easier for cooling down.


----------

